# Tegu with Cats?



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

I was going to get a yemen at the weekend when i get my frilleds, but the missus really hates them and TBH i can see her point and dont really want more arguments.

When we were in the shop however i spotted a B + W tegu for sale and that got me interested.

ive always wanted a bosc or large monitor, and cant help but be captivated by Tegus.

My question is this, will it be ok with her cat?

we have a 2 month old kitten (will be about a year by the time i get a tegu) and i dont really want to have to lock them apart.

it will be a swift end to the relationship if the tegu eats the cat or the cat attacks the tegu. what do you guys think?

will they be ok around each other (im not going to force them together) and if not what is the typical breakdown analysys of a cat as livefood?


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

with a kitten that is still so young....providin that the tegu is still young....i dont see what would be the problem providing that if they come into contact you are watching them all the time. the problem would be if you got a larger one that would see the kitten as food!
im sure there are people on here that keep tegu, monitors etc with cats/dogs.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

the kitten is evil , pure concentrated evil.

















and a tasty meal i expect ...........


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I have seen pics from Dextersdad with his Bosc and Cat having some cute moments. Wouldn't know about Tegus mind.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Not got a clue mate but my bosc gets on ok with the kittens.


----------



## CB89 (Jan 15, 2009)

As said above; if both from a young age, you *could* be ok.

Kittens are very curious/playful though, which is something a tegu would most likely take as a threat.

I don't keep a tegu though, so I really don't know much about their behaviour.


----------



## Bam-Bam (Feb 16, 2009)

Well Kittens are typically 37% fluff, 14% cuteness, 27% fuzziness, 12% caclium and 10% squishy.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I got flamed by some for this (I don't want to get into that again on this persons thread) but these 2 get on like a house on fire. I supervise closely mind you.


----------



## chats (Apr 15, 2008)

I had my beardie out on the carpet 1 day wen our kitten came in, i stayed on my toes just incase, they eyed each other up, the beardie ran towards the kitten who backed away lol
i picked the beardie up and the mrs picked the kitten up holding his paws and put them close together, the cat sniffed the beardie and the beardie cocked his head to 1 side to get a better look.

never had a tegu tho, too big for me.


----------



## chats (Apr 15, 2008)

Great pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, love it! cats aren't stupid, if they see ur lizard being held by you and realise it's a member of the family they shouldnt try attacking it.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

well im quite happy to leave them together , as long as the tegu dont get hurt.

just going to make sure i gutload and dust it first ................

and DextersDad you were right to get slamed......................
















Posting pictures of a cat on a reptile forum .................


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> Posting pictures of a cat on a reptile forum .................


My bad:blush:

Mind you, I think about 90% of people at the time were pretty cool about it.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

id be fine with it lol , your choice and your reprecusion i guess.

i dont really see a problem though.

dont suppose you have a pic of your Bocs setup do you , just so i can guage the size and space it takes up


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> dont suppose you have a pic of your Bocs setup do you , just so i can guage the size and space it takes up


Got a not so good one from a while back but it shows the size of it. The wood in the middle is a central support. Viv's got more inside now.

It's the one at the bottom of the pic. Big water bowl that Dex uses as a loo on the right. Smaller water bowl for drinking. No idea why I'm rambling on about that though.


----------



## chats (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the fact you have managed to get the two to get along together so well shud be praised, Well done, great pics. Ignore the few that cant help but stick there nose in. some people have nothing better to do. i like to go through all the posts these people make then start finding faults with things they've posted. they go a bit quiet then. noone is perfect :lol:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

chats said:


> I think the fact you have managed to get the two to get along together so well shud be praised, Well done, great pics. Ignore the few that cant help but stick there nose in. some people have nothing better to do. i like to go through all the posts these people make then start finding faults with things they've posted. they go a bit quiet then. noone is perfect :lol:



Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

that looks a good size but not to big dex. if you dont mind me asking what size is that in ye old english mesurements?


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have a tegu and a cat and this hasnt yet proved a prob...but....i do make sure the tegu is fed before i let her out and due to the cats age it is out of the house a lot.the cat is very curious of the tegu and watchs it all day.when they did finaly meet by accident the tegu hid scared and the cat bowled up to it and was licking it.which is also a worry due to germs etc.since then the cat now thinks its boring and leaves it alone.i do think when the tegu is bigger tho it will see my cat as a tasty dinner but will cross that wen come to it


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

seen as tho you cats still going to be young hun i would make sure the tegu is also young,my cat had kittens last year and they got to big for there boots a few times with my reps playing with them,my female cat also loves to play but knows where to draw the line as she is 5 years old now her and my male both back of from the reps and are scared of them,im not a tegu keeper tho hun so no danger of my reps eating my cats i would keep a very close eye on the tegu hun and make sure its well fed before coming out to play:flrt:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> that looks a good size but not to big dex. if you dont mind me asking what size is that in ye old english mesurements?


That one is a 7x3.5x3.5

Bit big for Dex bow we think. May go down to a 6x3x3. If it doesn't work then we've got this one to go back to.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

well like i said the ct will be about a year old when the tegu comes, and im not really that bothere about it eating the cat ..................... lmao

Is Dex fully grown or still getting there ?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> Is Dex fully grown or still getting there ?


Dex appears to have stopped now. 34 inches so not a monster of a Bosc.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Dex appears to have stopped now. 34 inches so not a monster of a Bosc.


No fair boscy seems to have stopped at 31"


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

and am i correct in thinkning a bosc "should" be bigger than a tegu?


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No fair boscy seems to have stopped at 31"


Small Boscs are cool!



NXSmiggy said:


> and am i correct in thinkning a bosc "should" be bigger than a tegu?


Well, I've seen some monster Tegus to be honest. Much bugger than our Dex.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

i always thought that boscs were bigger than tegus, wheres the tegu guys when you need them lol


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I would imagine that the older the cat the better it will get on with a teg, younger cats always seem to wanna play with anything that moves, an older cat is less likely to be bothered with the teg hence they are more likely to just ignor each other.

my cat is around 8 months and is a pain in the ass, anything that moves he wont leave alone, my cham hates him, he only has to see him in the room he goes dark lol.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

chats said:


> I had my beardie out on the carpet 1 day wen our kitten came in, i stayed on my toes just incase, they eyed each other up, the beardie ran towards the kitten who backed away lol
> i picked the beardie up and the mrs picked the kitten up holding his paws and put them close together, the cat sniffed the beardie and the beardie cocked his head to 1 side to get a better look.
> 
> never had a tegu tho, too big for me.


a beardies a tad diff than a tegu lol



NXSmiggy said:


> i always thought that boscs were bigger than tegus, wheres the tegu guys when you need them lol


Im pretty sure tegus are bigger. We have two tegus and 3 cats. The biggest tegu is around 2 1/2 foot, and has been bought up with cats, and therefore is fine. However, u have to be careful, eg my youngest cat who is just over a year old is still very playful, and absolutely adores the tegu, he follows her everywhere, and sometimes tries to tap her on the head, and she can get a bit huffy. I would never leave them alone together, cos i don't want to end up with either injured animal.

My other tegu us still young, about 18inches, and he isn't particularly chuffed with the cats, but with careful introduction they should be fine. I think feeding the tegu before letting them out would be a good idea also.

But anyway, yes u can keep them together, but NEVER leave them alone. Hope this helps  xx

u might wanna go ask on the monitor thread too xx


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Small Boscs are cool!


Yeah i love my boscy :2thumb:


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

our teg is around the 4 foot mark nose to tail tip and i dont think he would see a cat as a problem if he had been bought up with it as a baby he has frightend my mother in law s jack russell a couple of times by walking up to it and when the dog went to sniff him he tail whipped the dog and hissed//


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

All hail google


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

forgive me if im wrong , but aint that an iggy?


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

my friends tegu chases her dog and nick's his toys lol mine are too small although i do threaten my daughter when she's naughty that i'll train them to eat her.... how evil am i


i did also tell her that she had to live in the viv and the tegus could have her room.....lol


but back on topic i'd be more worried about the cat than the tegu they both give as good as they get!!!


is it an arg or a columbian black and white?? (sorry if u answered that already)


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

its neither , this is ALL theoretical ATM due to space lol


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

ok then i'd say argentine all the way lol they seem to get on with anyone and everything.... my columbian is making it's transition to the dark side lol the args are cracking!!!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> forgive me if im wrong , but aint that an iggy?


Yeah, and thats a bosc..


Dextersdad said:


>


Points for observation sherlock :2thumb:

Just using it as an example that larger lizards can get on with cats, obviously with the Iggy you wouldn't have the prey drive that tegus would have, so other than the tegu seeing the cat as food, you *may* be ok.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

and minus points for not RTFM.........

boscs and iggys dont have the prey drive of tegus, as tegus eat carrion such as rabbits in the wild , which look suspiciously like cats to a reptile.

remember - if you cant play nice ..........


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> a
> boscs and iggys dont have the prey drive of tegus, as tegus eat carrion such as rabbits in the wild , which look suspiciously like cats to a reptile.


Boscs do eat carrion in the wild. lots of it. When it comes to killing, anything they can overpower they will have a go at in the wild if it means a meal.

They'll eat practically anything with meat content. Eggs also.


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a arg tegu and she gets on perfectly with our cats. To be honest it happened a bit by accident, we'd moved the cats into the other room to have storm[tegu] out in the front room, half way through rogue, one of our cats, managed to sneak back into the room and just followed storm around for the next ten minutes before going to her bed and going to sleep. :lol2:

she really wasn't bothered.
We haven't tried her with our younger cat, as he's only 4 months old so still a bit too young we think.

I think as long as your cat is a very good natured one in the first place, as well as your tegu, and you supervise with a bloody close eye on them, then they should be fine.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

the cat is good natured , just bitey (sp) as still a kitten. she will be around a year old when i get the Tegu, just wanting to make sure its ok for whenhe arrives. does anyone know any good breeders as ideally want a hatchling / juvi rather than juvi/adult


----------

